# Programing solution needed.



## Marv (Feb 8, 2011)

I have a laptop using Windows 7. Since my very old software and PR-1 won't cut it with this computer I need a replacement that is compatable with Win 7.
It appears that the software of choice for programing my DCC N scale engines is Decoder Pro. Is it OK with Win 7? I,m using an old Digitrax Big Boy system (soon to be upgraded to Empire Builder) my engine decoders seem to have lost their addresses (18 engines). So I also need a hardware solution. PR-3 or Scrog II. Your suggestions and comments are appreciated.

Since I havn't used my railroad for a few years and havn't kept up with how things work, treat me like a newby.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

With one post, you *ARE* a newby! 

Welcome to the forum, even though I don't have an answer to this question...


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I have the PR3 but I'm still running XP. I emailed Digitrax, stating they need to post this info on their online manual, lets see if they respond. You should do they same :thumbsup:
On that note, Decoder Pro is so nice to use  Good luck getting an answer.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you have Windows 7 Pro or Ultimate, you could run it using the XP emulation.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> If you have Windows 7 Pro or Ultimate, you could run it using the XP emulation.


I was just thinking the same thing. I have W7 on my new laptop, but am frustrated that it (and its 64-bit OS) won't run some of my old XP applications. I've been thinking about downloading the XP "shell" from Microsoft, but haven't actually venture down that path yet.

Has anyone here actually used the XP shell that runs under Windows 7? Any success? Downside?

TJ


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

PR3 and Not the Digitrax version use the JMRI Decoder pro version. I do believe it is W7 compatible, if for some reason it's not it should be shortly!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> I was just thinking the same thing. I have W7 on my new laptop, but am frustrated that it (and its 64-bit OS) won't run some of my old XP applications. I've been thinking about downloading the XP "shell" from Microsoft, but haven't actually venture down that path yet.
> 
> Has anyone here actually used the XP shell that runs under Windows 7? Any success? Downside?
> 
> TJ


I use the *Windows XP Mode* regularly here. Note that it doesn't function with Home versions of Win7, but you can still run the free Virtual-PC on those. XP Mode works very well for most things that need XP.


----------



## Marv (Feb 8, 2011)

Here's what I've decided to do. Ordered a PR3 with a power supply, and down loaded Decoder Pro.

When I have these operational I will check the addresses on a few of my engines. I f the addresses are still active then I have to assume my Big Boy and DT200 have bit the dust. If that is the case I am going with the Empire builder set.

If the addresses have gone dead from lack of use (havn't been used for several years), then maybe a simple reprograming will do the trick.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

welcome to the forum.

windows version of JMRI decoder pro works fine on win7. why wouldn't it?


----------

